# escorregar / resvalar (diferencias)



## Gamen

Buen día.
Respecto de los verbos "escorregar" y "resvalar" en portugués, entiendo que ambos se traducen como "resbalar" en español pero debe haber alguna diferencia en significado que desconozco. ¿Cuál es?

Ejemplo.
Pisé una cáscara de banana*, resbalé* y me di un golpe fuerte en las nalgas
Pisei uma casca de banana*, escorreguei/resvalei* e me dei uma batida forte nas nádegas.

*Se resbaló* patinando y se esguinzó/se torció/se fracturó el pie. 
*Resvalou/escorregou* patinando e entorseu/torceu/fraturou o pé.

Agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## patriota

No Brasil, não usamos _resvalar _nem _entorser_(?) no dia a dia. _Escorregamos_. Quanto a _torcer _e _fraturar_, não significam exatamente a mesma coisa:



			
				LerSaúde said:
			
		

> A torção é um movimento anormal dos ossos que provoca lesão do ligamento.
> 
> [...]
> 
> As torções podem vir a provocar também fraturas, que são lesões do tecido ósseo. Quando ocorre uma fratura, o osso literalmente é quebrado. Isto acontece por que uma força muito grande age sobre ele – o que pode acontecer em uma torção.




É assim que seria normal descrever a primeira situação: "escorreguei e me bati a bunda com tudo no chão/caí de bunda no chão". Pode usar _nádegas_ ao prestar depoimento para um juiz num tribunal.


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias patriota.
Había encontrado "entorser" en el Diccionario de WR.

Tal vez "resvalar" con el significado de "escorregar" se usa en Portugal, ¿no es cierto?


----------



## Gamen

Buenas tardes.
Retomando este hilo, ¿será que en Portugal se usa "resvalar" como sinónimo de "escorregar"?

¿"Resvalar" em Brasil se usa en textos literarios?

Agradezco sus comentarios.


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Buenas tardes.
> Retomando este hilo, ¿será que en Portugal se usa "resvalar" conmo sinónimo de "escorregar"?



Usa, especialmente se estiver em causa um declive. Pode ser impressão minha, mas também me parece que _'resvalar_' tem de algum modo associada a ideia de maior atrito. Julgo que nunca ouvi _'resvalar no gelo/na neve/na mancha de óleo'_, mas já se ouvi muitas vezes '_resvalar na areia_'. Também se usa muito no sentido de bater ou passar de raspão (no futebol então, usa-se a toda a hora: '_a bola resvalou na trave_' e pronto... lá fica uma quantidade de gente frustrada!).


----------



## Gamen

Muito obrigado Carfer.
Ficou muito claro agora.

Encontrei outro fio similar onde tambén se fala de "resvalar". Não me lembrava, também o criei eu.
http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/escorregar-resvalar.2527581/


----------



## WhoSoyEu

No Brasil o uso mais frequente é 'escorregar'. "Resvalar" usa-se mais com o sentido de 'passar rente', 'roçar'. Ex. "resvalou o joelho na perna da moça' ou 'a citação resvalou no limite da boa educação'.


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias WSE por la respuesta.
Aquí diríamos "su argumento roza lo absurdo" o "su argumento es rayano en lo absurdo" (menos frecuente) .
Significado: "su argumento está en el limite de lo abusurdo", "llegando casi a lo absurdo".

En portugués:
"Seu argumento resvala (ou roça) no absurdo", ¿tal vez?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

'Resvala no absurdo'. "Roça" no queda bien aqui. Otra posibilidad es 'beira o absurdo'.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> No Brasil o uso mais frequente é 'escorregar'. "Resvalar" usa-se mais com o sentido de 'passar rente', 'roçar'. Ex. "resvalou o joelho na perna da moça' ou 'a citação resvalou no limite da boa educação'.



_'resvalou o joelho na perna da moça'-_ dependendo do tipo de movimento, acho que aqui diríamos_ 'passou o joelho pela perna da rapariga' _ou_ 'roçou o joelho na perna da rapariga' _ (o vosso_ 'resvalou'_)_, 'esfregou o joelho na perna da rapariga'_ (passou repetidas vezes)_ , 'encostou o joelho à perna da rapariga'_ (simples contacto ou pressão).



Gamen said:


> Muchas gracias WSE por la respuesta.
> Aquí diríamos "su argumento roza lo absurdo" o "su argumento es rayano en lo absurdo" (menos frecuente) .
> Significado: "su argumento está en el limite de lo abusurdo", "legando a lo absurdo".



Em Portugal também diríamos '_roçar o absurdo_' ou '_raiar o absurdo_' ou _'roçar/raiar os limites da boa educação_', não '_resvalar_'.


----------



## Gamen

Interesante. Una vez más hay diferencias entre el portugués de Brasil y de Portugal y una vez más se comprueba que el portugués de Portugal usa palabras o estructuras que son más parecidas a las del español que a las del portugués de Brasil. Tal vez porque el portugués europeo se mantuvo en parte "inlaterado" y alineado con el español en general y el de Brasil sufrió más cambios producto de influencias locales en latinoamérica.

También aquí "raya lo absurdo".


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Interesante. Una vez más hay diferencias entre el portugués de Brasil y de Portugal y una vez más se comprueba que el portugués de Portugal usa palabras o estructuras que son más parecidas a las del español que a las del portugués de Brasil. Tal vez porque el portugués europeo se mantuvo en parte "inlaterado" y alineado con el español en general y el de Brasil sufrió más cambios producto de influencias locales en latinoamérica.
> 
> También aquí "raya lo absurdo".



Pelo menos no que toca à pronúncia, há muito quem sustente que foi o contrário, que foi o português de Portugal que se alterou. Mas no vocabulário é natural que assim suceda. Já que mais não seja, o português do Brasil teve influências marcantes das línguas da imigração.


----------



## Gamen

Con respecto a la pronunciación, a mí me parece que el portugués de Portugal se parece más a la española que a la brasileña, pero sé que no todos concuerdan. Me refiero a la pronunciación de la "r" fuerte y la de la "d" o "t" después de las vocales "e" o "i".  También la pronunciación de la "o" final átona que no se transforma en "u" como en Brasil. Aquí los sonidos del pt de pt y del español son iguales.
Sin embargo, es cierto que en algunos casos la pronunciación cambia como também (tambain), isto (ishto).


----------

